# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Namusumuzu kurtarmak için kaçtık

## ceydaaa

arsivimage.jpegKaçışlarının nedeni olarak hepsi şunu söylüyor: Taliban, genç ve güzel kadınlara hiç rahat vermiyor. Gözlerine kestirdikleri kadın ve kızları zorla alıkoyuyorlar. Karşı gelenlere işkence yapıyorlar. Namusumuzu kurtarmak için her türlü sıkıntıya katlandık.

Taliban yönetiminin zulmünden kaçıp Türkiye'ye sığınan Afganlılar'dan 100 kadarı, Van'daki sığınmaevi ve kiralık konutlarda barınıyor. Taliban yönetiminden nefret eden, ancak yine de birer Afganlı olarak ABD'nin operasyon hazırlığıyla ilgili gelişmeleri kaygıyla izleyen çoğu kadın Afganlı mülteciler, Taliban hakkında tüyler ürpertici açıklamalarda bulunuyorlar. 

KADINLAR EZİLİYOR

Necibullah döneminde Afgan ordusunda yüzbaşı olarak görev yapan Emanullah Molladat, Taliban mensuplarının 14 yaşındaki kızı Müjgan ve 38 yaşındaki eşi Müşerref'i zorla istediklerini ve namusunu kurtarmak için ülkesinden kaçtığını söylüyor ve Talibanda ne şeref, ne din, ne de vicdan var, diyor, Onlar Müslümanlar'ın adını da lekeliyorlar. Talibanlar, yaşlarından başlarından utanmadan çocukları yaşındaki kadın ve kızları zorla alıp evlilik yapıyor.

Van'da İranlı bir mültecinin evinde eşi ve 3 çocuğuyla birlikte kalan yüzbaşı Emanullah Molladat, ülkesinde yaşadıklarını şöyle anlatıyor:

Ülkemizde Taliban, kadınlara adeta köle muamelesi yapıyor. Göz diktikleri genç ve güzel kadınlar ile 13-14 yaşlarındaki kızları zorla alıp götürüyorlar. Onlara tecavüz ediyorlar. Talibanlar evime gelerek kızımı ve eşimi alıp götürmek istedi. Bunu birkaç kez yaptılar. Ancak, onları bir süre oyalayıp çareyi kaçmakta bulduk. Böylece namusumu kurtardım. Afganistan'da tam bir Taliban zulmü var. Onlar kuşlara dahi yaşama hakkı vermiyor. Güzel buldukları bir kadını, çocuklarının gözü önünde silah zoruyla alıp götürüyorlar. Kimse müdahale edemiyor. 60-70 yaşındaki Taliban mensupları, 13-14 yaşlarındaki kızlarla evleniyor. Artık herkes onlara lanet okuyor. Gerekirse ABD saflarında yer alıp ülkemiz için Taliban'a karşı savaşırız.

Taliban'ın 2.5 yıl önce kocasını kaçırdığı 31 yaşındaki mülteci Raziye Fekri de, çocuklarının da kaçırılmaması için Türkiye'ye sığındığını ifade ediyor. Raziye Fekri, kocasının götürülüşünden sonra, çareyi çocuklarıyla kaçmakta bulmuş: Taliban, son zamanlarda ırz düşmanı haline geldi. Kocamın kaçırılmasından sonra çocuklarımın başına bir bela gelmesin diye kaçıp buralara geldik. Afganistan'da özellikle kadın ve kızlar Taliban baskısı altında eziliyor. Onlar isteklerini zorla gerçekleştiriyorlar. Beğendikleri kızlara kadınlara tecavüz ediyorlar. Her birinin 3-4 karısı var.

ÇARE GİTMEKTİ

Afganistan'da hemşirelik yaparken Taliban'ın baskısından kaçıp 3 çocuğuyla Van'a gelen Pervin Gafuri ise ülkesinde yaşadıklarını şöyle anlatıyor:

Ülkemizde kadın olmak çok zor. Taliban, genç ve güzel kadınlar ile kızlara hiç rahat vermiyor. Gözlerine kestirdikleri kadın ve kızları zorla alıkoyuyorlar. Karşı gelenlere işkence yapıyorlar. Namusumuzu kurtarmak için her türlü sıkıntıya katlandık. Çare olarak ülkemizi terk etmek zorunda kaldık. Özellikle kız çocuklarımız psikolojik rahatsızlık geçiriyor.

Zor koşullarda yaşam savaşı

Türkiye'ye sığınan Afganlı mülteciler, Sığınmacılar ve Göçmenlerle Dayanışma Derneği desteğiyle Van'da geçici barınma sorununu çözerken, beslenme sorunuyla karşı kaşıya bulunuyor. Taliban yüzünden yerlerini yurtlarını terkettiklerini söyleyen Afganlı mülteciler, Birleşmiş Milletler Mülteciler Yüksek Komiserliği'nden kendilerini bir an önce üçüncü bir ülkeye göndermesini bekliyor.

Yakınları ve ailelerinin bazı fertlerini Afganistan'da bırakan 100 kadar mülteci, Van'a aç susuz perişan halde ulaşmışlar. Dernek tarafından kiralanan 3 odalı sığınmaevinde barınan mülteciler, kendilerine öncelikle gıda ve ilaç yardımı yapılmasını istiyorlar.

Afganlı mülteciler arasında bulunan Pervin Celili, Afganistan'da olduğu gibi burada da açız. Çocuklarımız hastalandı. Ancak özgür olduğumuz için sevcinçliyiz. Birleşmiş Milletler başta olmak üzere yetkililerden yardım ve destek bekliyoruz. Türkiye'ye şükran borçluyuz diyor.

Eşi ve 3 çocuğuyla birlikte İranlı bir mültecinin kiraladığı evde kalan Afganlı Müşerref Molladat ise, ırz düşmanı Taliban yönetiminin yaptıkları kötü muamele yüzünden ülkelerini terk etmek zorunda kaldıklarını söylüyor. Van'a geldiğimizde hiç paramız yoktu. Kuru ekmeğe bile muhtaç olduk. Daha fazla mağdur olmamamız için bize üçüncü bir ülkeye gitme imkanı verilmesini arzuluyoruz.

----------

